# SSBB?



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

does anyone want to play? im super bored -.-


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

nobody? >.>


----------



## Rockman! (May 25, 2009)

I will.

I was just about to play.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

when can u?


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## MygL (May 27, 2009)

Well, its 9PM kinda doing other stuff, my brother is using wireless, I cant now...

But I MIGHT can tommorrow if you want?


----------



## Jake123 (May 27, 2009)

Sure, when?


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

I guess i can play? if u still have a slot open?


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

oh ok then tomoro guys


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MygL (May 28, 2009)

ohai, Im on now, whats your FC?

Mine is:

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

2793 0263 2448
i heard ur good...
im gonna get ma ass kicked xD


----------



## MygL (May 28, 2009)

Lol we dont know 

I host


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol we dont know
> 
> I host


yea but watch
kk


----------



## MygL (May 28, 2009)

LOL, I got disconnected as soon the match started


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

i know me too


----------



## MygL (May 28, 2009)

Ok! I host again =P


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

ahaa so laggy!


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

im sorry miguel
but its so freaking laggy!


----------



## MygL (May 28, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I heard that alot</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

Its ok, we Brawl some other time then...


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I heard that alot</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Its ok, we Brawl some other time then...


u live so far away thats why lol


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

BUMP
anyone want to?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

At 9:30 PM EST I will.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> At 9:30 PM EST I will.


lol kk


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

How about now, dude?


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

yeaa hold on that im doing a regular atm


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

kk alex
mine is 2793 0263 2448


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

alright going online now.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> alright going online now.


kk do u want to make the room?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Added.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Added.


hold on that i keep getting disconnected for some reason


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

You make the game then/


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

no it disconnects me even when I make it though


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

I AS WELL GET Disconnected.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

=/
now what...


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

go in the irc r4l, i will play


----------



## chubsterr (May 29, 2009)

Oh oh i think this will be moved.


----------



## chubsterr (May 29, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> go in the irc r4l, i will play


or not haha


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

eh?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 29, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> go in the irc r4l, i will play


Getting desperate Jeremy? XD

*goes to irc via mibbit*


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easier to do it in there then here imo


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

wait Storm play ssbb?


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wait Storm play ssbb?


I used to play back in the day.  I started again.

1590-4363-2144


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can your rival, Horus, destroy you on SSBB?


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

*wants to play Mr. Storm*

Sometime this weekend though


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

im on xD
does anyone want to?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> im on xD
> does anyone want to?


I might, whenever poker (on tv) is done.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk let me know when its done...xD


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

i can play in literally five minutes.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i can play in literally five minutes.


ok
i added u
mine is 2793-0263-2448


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ill tell you when im gonna go on wifi


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

im going on now! prepare to get whupped with ice climbers! (ill only use them if im bored)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> im going on now! prepare to get whupped with ice climbers! (ill only use them if im bored)


rofl ok
ill make a room


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

i may want to do a poke match later. 
and it says you havent added me. my fc is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i may want to do a poke match later.
> and it says you havent added me. my fc is 4124-4823-9209


lol ok just tell me
and yea i did add u...
u sure u added me right?
2793 0263 2448


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure... it still says awaiting registration


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then idk...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

i see you online now.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

maybe teh wifi was really slow? idk, but ill host.

Edit: nvm


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

change it to 3 stock, not 6 stock. :/


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> change it to 3 stock, not 6 stock. :/


=O
kk


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

=/
u like to grab alot...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> =/
> u like to grab alot...


yeah, olimar's strategy is mostly grab. and a lot of my ggrabs were from shield grabbing. you were asking for it.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u did it with everybody though lol


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

Epic Fail... 10 GOLDEENS IN A ROW. ._. I wanna play but so long to get to the wii. ._.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, they can all shield grab. 
and i didnt grab a lot with captain falcon or meta knight.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol kk
i dun play all the time like most of the ppl here
thats why i suck xP


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, youre decent for a beginner.


----------



## MygL (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cornymikey* APPROVES!!!*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nahh
i tried using the best for me which were ness and lucas...but no..


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... uh... *runs away*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he needs Trela's approval.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

BUMP
i got better
i think.... -.-


----------

